
Cruz, Lee, Duffy Increase Scrutiny on Obama Planned Internet Giveaway - gist
https://www.cruz.senate.gov/?p=press_release&id=2765
======
gist
For reference:

[http://domainnamewire.com/2016/08/13/ted-cruz-asks-doj-
revie...](http://domainnamewire.com/2016/08/13/ted-cruz-asks-doj-review-com-
pricing/)

